# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  خشب الطلح السوداني للعرايس والبنات (وللنفاس ارجعي عرووس من جديد ) حصريا:

## تاجرة السعاده

:SalamAlikom: 

  أهلا وسهلا خواتي

منوريين دايما مواضيعي..

  دايما ابحث عن كل ماهو جديد وغير تقليدي..

حصريا بالمنتدى..

  (( خشب الطلح السوداني ))
الخاص بالعرايس..
والبنات..
وللنفاس بشكل خاص..

 راح أوضح لكم أكثر ماهو خشب الطلح السوداني..
وما هي فوائده؟؟؟

 

 هذي شجرة الطلح وهي تختلف عن شجرة السدر او السمر..
وهي تستخدم في الأمور العلاجيه والجماليه بالنسبه للبدو..
مثال: اورقها تستخدم في معالجة الاسهال وسوء الهضم وغيرها.. ويستخرج من الشجرة نفسها الصمغ العربي ( العلك).
اللي يهمنا بالموضوع هو الخشب..


  ((فوائد خشب الطلح))

 (1) يسرع بالتئام جروح الولادة الطبيعية .
(2) ويزيل الروائح الغير مرغوب فيها مثل دم النفاس 
(3) له فوائد في التخسيس لان كميات العرق اللي بتطلع تشيل معاها كل البلاوي 
(4) اهم فائدة هي تضييق المهبل بطريقة عجيبة
(5)يطلع الرطوبه من الجسم ويخلصج من الافرازات..

 وقت الاستخدام::

 بالنسبه ((للبنات والعرايس)) ..
يستخدم بعد الدوره مدة 3 أيام لمدة 3 دورات متتاليه..
اما (( للنفاس ))
اللي والده طبيعي تستخدمه أخر 10 ايام في النفاس 
واللي والده قيصري تستخدمه بعد الأربعين مدة اسبوع..
وبعدها تستخدمها بوقت الدوره مدة ثلاث دورات متتاليه..

 طريقة الاستخدام:

 تجيبين فخاره وتحطين بقاعها شوي رمل وتحطين فوق الرمل اللي بداخل الفخاره فحم
تقريبا 4 كسر من الفحم بعد ما تشعلينهم.. واذا ما عندج فخاره
هاتي مدخن من الفخار وحطي فيه فحم نفس لما تبخرين البيت
بس يفضل فحم طبيعي موب تبع الجمعيه..وتيبين كرسي مفتوح من تحت
راح تلاقينه ينبع بكل مكان جمعيه او باسواق التخفيضات..
تحطين الكرسي بالحمام عزج الله او بغرفه فيها تهويه او تفتحين الدريشه عشان الدخان..
وتحطين الجره تحت الكرسي اللي بتقعدين عليه وتتدهنين جسمج والمنطقه اللي تحت من برع وفخوذج بزيت السمسم .
وتييبين بطانيه أو غطاء ثقيل شوي بحيث ما يسرب الدخان 
وتتغطين فيها بس راسج يكون برع
كأنج قاعده بحمام السونا..
طبعا ما تكونين لابسه شي. وتحطين كسره من خشب الطلح عالفحم وتقعدين عالكرسي مدة ربع ساعه تقريبا الى 20 دقيقه
كل ما تحسين الدخان بدا يخف حطي كسرة خشب ثانيه الى ان تمر المده
المطلوبه.
 بعد ما تخلصين راح تحسين نفسج خفيفه وجسمج مرتاح.
اما لو حسيتي بألم في الفخذين فلا تخافين هذا دليل أن جسم في رطوبه مع الاستمرار راح تطلع الرطوبه كلها من جسمج.

 








  هذا حجم 300جرام
سعره (75 درهم) تكفي 10 ايام تقريبا.
سعر الكيلو( 250 درهم)



  خشب الطلح السوداني المتوفر عندي هو الخشب الأصلي النوعيه الممتازه..
أجيبه من السودان عن طريق ناس متخصصين في بيع خشب الطلح ..
اما الموجود عند العطارين يكون عليه طبقه شمعيه يستخدم لتبخير الملابس 
وتجهيز العروسين بالنسبة للسودانيين..
لاتستخدمونه لانه راح يسويلك التصاقات بالرحم ما ينفع للكبو أبدا
أرجو الانتباه لهشي..
أو راح تلاقين عند العطار خشب سمر راح يغشك فيه ويقولك خشب طلح..
الشجره هذي موجوده بالسودان والدول الأفريقيه واستراليا موب موجوده عندنا..

 أتمنى أن أكون عطيتكم صوره واضحه عن خشب الطلح السوداني..

  حياكم خواتي للطلب والاستفسار
عالخاص او العام..

 طريقة التوصيل مع احدى شركات التوصيل 30 درهم
للتواصل على رقمي:0509219983

او البن كود:281B977C

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

حياكم خواتي..

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## فديتني والله7

بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## دبويه2007

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

منورات حبايبي

----------


## آنسات

موفقة

----------


## shbany

موفقه 
دومج متميز في أعشابج

----------


## فديت أبويه

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .
*

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

> موفقه 
> دومج متميز في أعشابج


تسلمين حبيبتي من ذوقج
الله يوفقج

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

111111111111111111111

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

22222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## super lady

حلوووووووووووو


موفقه

----------


## راعية الدار.

موووووووفقه حبيبتي

----------


## ainain

ربيعاتى سودانيات اختي الكمية اللي موضحة بالصورة لا تكفي ولا حتى مرة واحده لازم تحطي كذا عود كتل كتل وتجلسين على الاقل ساعة ومعلوماتي ان الصمغ العربي يستخرج من شجر الهشاب مو الطلح والبخور مال السودانيات لا يحطون عليه شمع صندل وسكر وهطور الخ

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

هلا الغاليه انا ايبه عن طريق سوداني وهم فاهمين في شغلهم وترا في انواع حتى اللي يستخدم للكبو نوعين موب نوع واحد 
وللي يستخدم للبخور هذاك نوع بروحه واللي يستخدم تقريا 4 الى 5 كسر ومدة الجلوس بس ربع ساعه الى 20 دقيقه
واختي ترا نحن مجربينه بنفس الكميه المذكوره محد يقدر اييلس ساعه كامله.. وسوي سيرش في النت وبتعرفين ان شجرة الطلح يستخرج منها الصمغ العربي,,

ومشكوره عالمرور..

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

1111111111111111111111111

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععع

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ربي اجعل لكل من يمر بضيق فرجاً، ولكل مهموم راحة، و لكل حزين سعادة، ولكل داعي إجابة، ولكل مريض شفاء، ولكل ميت مغفرة ورحمة ♥

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## جوهره الرياض

انا في اخر نفاسي ينفع عادي

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

> انا في اخر نفاسي ينفع عادي


ينفع الغاليه تستخدمينه بعد النفاس مدة 10 ايام

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

الحمدلله

حمدا كثيرا

يليق بجلاله

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

اللهم 
أسألك
العفو
والعافيه
في ديني
ومعاشي
وعاقبة 
أمري

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

022222222222222222222222

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفهععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

سبحان الله وبحمده


  سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا

يليق بجلاله..

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

بللرفععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

الحمدلله حمدا يليق بجلالك

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

2222222222222222222222222

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

اللهم لك الحمد 

والشكر

على نعمك الكثيره

التي انعمت بها على عبادك

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

اللهم لك الحمد 

والشكر

على نعمك الكثيره

التي انعمت بها على عبادك

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

................................

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

******************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

*************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

//////////////////////////////////

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

.................................................. .........

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

*******************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

0000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

////////////////

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

////////////////////////////

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

****************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

---------------------------------

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

//////////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

------------------------------------

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

****************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

////////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

...........................................

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

///////////////////////////////////

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

/////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يَ رب آحفظني مَن عيون تترقب حَيآتي وَ آكفني شرهآ و شر الحآسدين فَ آنتَ خير الحآفظين ♥

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

////////////////////////////

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

*************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

************************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

****************************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

***************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

**********************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

/////////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

***********************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

.................................................. ..

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

*****************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

************************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

*****************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

*********************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

****************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

*********************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

*********************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

*********************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

*****************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

*****************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

**********************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

****************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

***************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

******************************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

*****************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

********************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للفععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

أسـتغفر الله، أسـتغفر الله، أسـتغفر الله. اللهـم أنـت السلام ، ومـنك السلام ، تباركت يا ذا الجـلال والإكـرام.

----------


## om mariam 201

يا حـي يا قيـوم بـرحمـتك أستـغـيث ، أصلـح لي شـأنـي كلـه ، ولا تكلـني إلى نفـسي طـرفة عـين.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم إنى ظلمت نفسى ظلماَ كثيراَ ولا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت فاغفرلى مغفرة من عندك وارحمنى إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل والبخل والجبن ، وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال

----------

